# Mountain Lion Backup machen. Wie?



## Revenger (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe mir gestern ein MacBook Pro gekauft und da wird ja standartmäßig Mountain Lion installiert. Nun möchte ich aber eine Backup CD/Stick erstellen, für den worst case Fall. Wie mache ich das? Jemand eine Idee? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2012)

Eine externe Festplatte anschliessen und dann ein System-Backup mithilfe der Time Machine machen. Die Time Machine findest du entweder in der Menüleiste (das runde Uhrsymbol), darauf mit der rechten Maustaste klicken, Systemeinstellung "Time Machine" öffnen...
Oder in den Systemeinstellungen unter "System".

Mit einem Time Machine Backup kannst du dann jeder Zeit deinen Mac 1:1 wiederherstellen. Sollte allerdings regelmäßig gemacht werden, und am besten mehrere Backups auf mehreren Medien mache. Nur zur Sicherheit

Bei mir hat sich übrigens die Time Capsule etabliert, aber die ist auch nicht billig...:
http://www.apple.com/de/timecapsule/


----------



## Revenger (9. Dezember 2012)

Wow danke für den Tipp!

Kann ich meinen Windows Rechner als Time Capsule Ersatz benutzen? geht das?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2012)

Das weiß ich leider nicht  Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## lord_webi (26. Januar 2013)

Revenger schrieb:


> Wow danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Kann ich meinen Windows Rechner als Time Capsule Ersatz benutzen? geht das?


 
Du möchtest quasi im Hintergrund Deinen Mac auf Deinem Windoof Rechner sichern ? 

Das geht wie bei TimeCapsula nicht ... was gehen würde wäre z.B. eine Netzwerkverbindung von Mac zu Win Rechner/Platte und dann auf Mac mit z.B. CarbonCopyCloner ein automatisiertes Backup einzustellen. Die Sicherungsplatte würde ich dabei allerdings in exFat formatieren, da Du für NTFS Platten theoretisch Zusatzsoftware benötigst (oder die etc/host anpassen musst) und diese Lösung auch mal in die Hose gehen kann.

Das CCC Backup kann für die gesamte Mac Platte eingestellt werden, oder nur für bestimmte Ordner/Dateien.

Die beste Lösung wäre jedoch eine günstige, externe USB Platte zu nehmen, sie GUID/HFS etc. zu formatieren und mit CarbonCopyCloner ein Komplettbackup darauf zu machen: Vorteil, wenn was schief läuft, kann direkt von dieser Platte das MacBook gestartet werden


----------



## Toby-ch (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde das ganze mit CCC Machen du kannst auch eine wachsende Image Datei machen. das mit dem Booten ist eine Feien Sache ist aber nicht als Backup gedacht.. 
oder noch einfacher wie schon lord_webi  gesagt hat eine externe HDD bei der grösse der HDD oder der Time Capsule sie sollte mindestens doppelt so gross sein wie die Festplatte die du sicheren möchtest, also wen dein Mac eine 1 TB Hdd hat sollte eine 2 TB HDD gekauft werden. kleiner geht auch macht aber Probleme...


----------



## anthro (16. Februar 2013)

lord_webi schrieb:


> Die beste Lösung wäre jedoch eine günstige, externe USB Platte zu nehmen, sie GUID/HFS etc. zu formatieren und mit CarbonCopyCloner ein Komplettbackup darauf zu machen: Vorteil, wenn was schief läuft, kann direkt von dieser Platte das MacBook gestartet werden


 
Was man ebenfalls erwägen sollte: Bei einer eigens fürs Backup vorhandenen Platte kann man auch die bordeigene Time Machine nutzen. Die funktioniert ziemlich komfortabel und lässt sich praktisch in Sekunden einrichten. Seit Mountain Lion kann sie bei Bedarf auch auf mehreren verschiedenen externen Medien speichern, dann hat man gleich auch noch redundante Backups, die man an unterschiedlichen Stellen lagern kann.


----------



## lord_webi (23. Februar 2013)

anthro schrieb:


> Was man ebenfalls erwägen sollte: Bei einer eigens fürs Backup vorhandenen Platte kann man auch die bordeigene Time Machine nutzen. Die funktioniert ziemlich komfortabel und lässt sich praktisch in Sekunden einrichten. Seit Mountain Lion kann sie bei Bedarf auch auf mehreren verschiedenen externen Medien speichern, dann hat man gleich auch noch redundante Backups, die man an unterschiedlichen Stellen lagern kann.


 
joahhh, man kann aber leider nicht vom TM Backup booten, beim CCC Backup jedoch schon und dies spart Zeit und Nerven  ... mittlerweile kann man ja auch bei CCC die Backups schedulen und automatisch ausführen lassen, natürlich auch nur für veränderte Daten, es muss kein Vollbackup sein ...


----------

